# Help I have leading in my smooth bore



## medic56 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just finished cleaning my 1100 for the year. I only use this gun for hunting deer, and I only shoot Federal Tru Ball ammo. I have noticed that the lead builds up pretty fast and pretty deep. Anyone have any great ideas on de-leading this thing. I used good old fashion elbow greese tonight, but it took me over an hour to get all the lead out of the barrel. Im not looking to reinvent the wheel, but I hope there is an easier way.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Flitz on a 10ga swab/mop. Take the T handle off of your rod. Chuck the rod into your cordless drill. Make several passes through the bore with the drill spinning fast. Hoppes (or your choice of solvent) on a clean bore mop (not in the drill, put the T-handle back on) to remove the flitz. Finish with a clean/dry bore mop. Should take 10 min or so. Barrel will be shinier than the day you bought it.


----------

